# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Found this interesting country with very traditional lifestyle.http://www.jetlagtravel.com/molvania/index.htmlAnyone been there yet?

## Petri

Found this interesting country with very traditional lifestyle.

http://www.jetlagtravel.com/molvania/index.html

Anyone been there yet?

----------


## JoshA

Did this appear on April 1?

----------


## Petri

You can order the book from Amazon ;-)

They have some other titles coming as well..  Pfaffl

----------


## nnoska

i have this book it is hysterical a must have for the seasoned traveler!!!

----------

